# El cheapo light box



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Several years ago I was given several pieces of plate glass, the object was to make a light box for tracing. Well, didn't need one just then, so the project got shelved. But now have need, so was going to make one, simple enough, just a bit time consuming. Then I recalled, google is our friend. So, to keep from reinventing the wheel, decided to give google a shot. And this is what I came up with. DIY Tracing Light Box for Under $20. - All However, that was still more than I wanted to spend. Then I remembered, awhile back I had to soak my foot, so shopped at the Dollar Tree (everything $1 or less), and got a plastic container, with lid, for $1, plus tax of course. And I've already got a batch of $1 LED flashlights from WallyWorld. Good to go. The one I have is just a tad smaller than a sheet of typing paper, so later I'll go back and get one slightly larger. May eventually put some foil inside, but for now, does what I need. 

I'm not cheap, I'm frugal. :laugh2:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds cheep enough.

Back in the 70's I built a light box for viewing slides (remember them). I used a GE Bright stick and made a plywood box. Woodworking and photography...a great combination of hobbies! Still do it today!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gotta love it when a plan comes together..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Or just tape your tracing paper to your 60" TV screen...you can watch TV and do your tracing at the same time!


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Ya' just gotta love creativity in action...good job, Theo!


----------

